# Summer of Rage



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we looking at a summer that will throw this nation into chaos? Are Soros, Obama and the DNC going to jeopardize the nation in order to get their way through an organized temper tantrum in the streets?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

been wondering the same thing since last fall's campaign rioting - doubled it after the Trump election victory ....

kept a close eye on the Baton Rouge cop trial outcome & followup - local trouble being spiked by the BLM is the likely nationwide rioting instigator ....

with the Right/conservative tolerance level at it's lowest point - could just see plenty of tit-4-tat reprisal action if the Left tries any extensive violence action ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In a word, yes. They don't like America, much less love her. So they don't mind tearing it up. Remember bho told us he wanted to FUNDAMENTALLY change America, and he got elected, twice. Our nation is in peril and I'm not sure she will survive.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I kinda think they are going to lay low on paying people to be violent. I think they are realizing Americans in general have had enough of the bs and know how/where/why it comes from.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Did we not have a "Summer of Rage" 40+ years ago? Are the Liberals getting stale? Are they digging up old used tactics?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Stay Dry and Keep your rifle clean!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say they go full steam ahead with unrest to test the Donald's resolve and continue to split the GOP by culling any real conservative or constitutionalist from the RINO herd.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I kinda think they are going to lay low on paying people to be violent. I think they are realizing Americans in general have had enough of the bs and know how/where/why it comes from.


That is one way to look at it, but what if the powers behind the punks don't care if we are tired? What if that is their goal? They want the left to go full retard so that we will meet them in the gutters?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We are looking at a summer of national cognitive dissonance, if nothing else.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> I kinda think they are going to lay low on paying people to be violent. I think they are realizing Americans in general have had enough of the bs and know how/where/why it comes from.


if it was only the college idiots there wouldn't be anything to worry about .... but you take everything the BLM is saying and attempting - you got a whole segment of the population that's primed & ready for unhinged violence ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> That is one way to look at it, but what if the powers behind the punks don't care if we are tired? What if that is their goal? They want the left to go full retard so that we will meet them in the gutters?


I think that if all the impeachment attempts fizzle, there will be riots in the streets.

The left will claim cover up, they say he is guilty, that is all that matters.

They will simply refocus their efforts, they are not stopping the assault.

I would like to see someone go after their head operators not the minions and liquidate them.

Soros wants his pound of flesh for all the money he lost banking on hildawitch.

As far as the gutters go, we should leave them bastards in the gutters for the sanitation dept.

to pick up like any other road kill.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have been expecting rage for some time. With the officer in Oklahoma being found not guilt in the manslaughter of a motorist I expect protest that could turn violent this weekend. Door was shut as was window he supposedly going to reach thru to get a weapon . Plenty of other officers present . Tape shows him with hands on the roof leaning against the car. Shot for not obeying the police orders - instead he turned around, walked to his car with his hands up and put his hands on the car and assumed the position to be searched and got shot. 


Sometimes a policeman messes up - this time they did and it makes no difference they get off as always. Such things result in much anger as we should all be angry.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if it was only the college idiots there wouldn't be anything to worry about .... but you take everything the BLM is saying and attempting - you got a whole segment of the population that's primed & ready for unhinged violence ....


 Bet the other half is ready and waiting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going be a very long hot summer either domestically or abroad, possible both. Buckle up and keep your eyes open.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A couple of years ago there was suppose to be a national day of rage sponsored by BLM. Nothing came of them. No day of rage happens. But I'm keeping my peace maker close!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think as the weather starts to get warmer, the protesters will stay in where they live, it's cooler ( parents basement) .


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've heard people say while they don't want this to happen it would only help Trump and Republicans as normal average everyday Americans DO NOT like this kind of behavior and it turns them off big time. The problem with that is, people see riots and violence and then hear people on CNN and MSNBC saying it's Trump's fault?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Just tell me when it's okay to start shooting


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

It wasn't that long ago, while Obama was still President, that some of the BLM people were saying it's time to take it to the white suburban neighborhoods. 

The day any of it spills over into the wrong neighborhoods and states. That's when the first shots will be fired. And that's when it will get ugly and bloody.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> It wasn't that long ago, while Obama was still President, that some of the BLM people were saying it's time to take it to the white suburban neighborhoods.
> 
> The day any of it spills over into the wrong neighborhoods and states. That's when the first shots will be fired. And that's when it will get ugly and bloody.


taking the rioting to the white neighborhoods isn't new - BLM is just repeating - back in the Central LA Riots of 92 it was a battle of the ages on the police lines keeping the rioters out of Hollywood & Brentwood - the wealthy packed up the BMWs with the artwork and headed off to Big Bear .... if you think North St Louis County wasn't locked & loaded for Ferguson - think again - they would be stacking bodies like cordwood ....

published a few weeks ago ...

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...lieve-major-riots-are-on-the-horizon_04272017


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont think we will see any major riots. Little skirmeshes maybe. I think they are testing the waters and are looking at different ways to hurt conservatives. Finances, jobs, etc etc. They are rich sneaky little bastards.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Small town Southern America will be left alone. :vs_peace:

We's just a bunch of hillbilly ******** what gots a lot of guns. And we half crazy to begin with.:vs_lol:

Now, you city dwellin' Yankees might have a minor problem or two. But not much, 'cause the "protestors" always seem to burn down their own neighborhoods.:vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Small town Southern America will be left alone. :vs_peace:
> 
> We's just a bunch of hillbilly ******** what gots a lot of guns. And we half crazy to begin with.:vs_lol:
> 
> Now, you city dwellin' Yankees might have a minor problem or two. But not much, 'cause the "protestors" always seem to burn down their own neighborhoods.:vs_laugh:


Yeah well, there may be a few ******** hidden in the burbs too, southern burbs that is. In some areas, I'll bet they find a surprise or two. :vs_balloons:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thugs and "gangsters" always pick on weak people.
The remedy to that is to (a) not appear weak, and (b) carry a weapon. Even a stout cane, used with both hands, can be a very effective weapon.

(I put gangsters in quotes, because the little boys who fancy themselves as such wouldn't amount to a pimple on Al Capone's butt)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thugs and "gangsters" always pick on weak people.
> The remedy to that is to (a) not appear weak, and (b) carry a weapon. Even a stout cane, used with both hands, can be a very effective weapon.
> 
> (I put gangsters in quotes, because the little boys who fancy themselves as such wouldn't amount to a pimple on Al Capone's butt)


I actually grew up in the hood long, long ago in a land far, far away. I am a lot older now but I still remember how to carry myself. :vs_closedeyes:

ETA: 
To quote Led Zepplin "There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings."


----------

